# Header Type determines Exhaust?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I really like the way some of your guys cars sound with the Borla exhaust, and there are a few other cars with 5.7 litre engines I have heard with a Borla exhaust. Some have had factory manifolds, shortys, and long tubes. I really like the throat and rumble of the long tubes. Does the header type dictate what exhaust I can get? How do the two relate to each other? Do long tubes negate the need for midpipes, whereas shorty's require them?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first off all types require "mid-pipes". they are either race pipes which are basically just pipes without the catalytic convertors or ones with the cats. the type of header (long tubes, mid length or short tube) with or without cats will change the sound tone and volume. a cam will change that also with LTs, no cats and a big cam the loudest. stock manifolds, stock cam, cats and x-pipe the quietest.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Whatever header you decide the company will have a mid-pipe available that will bolt on to the factory cat-back or any after market cat-back. So you know the point that you headers mount to your mid-pipe may be in a different place, but the cat-back will always be the same unless it's custom bent and cut and not mass produced. The aftermarket mid-pipes stop in the stock location. 

Since you'll probably ask preference next, Magnaflow was a hit with me. It sounds great and loud wide open with cats. At 82mph it's quiter than stock. I have kooks lt's and race cats. A guy on Houston did the same cam as me and headers, no cats and slp loudmouth. F***ing obnoxious, but awesome. *Note: whatever you choose re-use the factory metal gasket between the mid-pipe and cat-back. If you screw it up in the install, order another one. The kooks one blew on me within 300 miles.


----------

